# Costumes



## Keri (Feb 15, 2008)

I love to play around in the costume class. Just thought I'd see some of the creative ideas out there.




Here's some of mine:


----------



## CheyAut (Feb 15, 2008)

Very cute 

Here is Sheik (don't own him anymore) as a butterfly, my mini aussie Buddjet as a caterpillar, and I"m the butterfly catcher 
















And I've taken Cocoa and Tracker to Petsmart's costume party a couple years

Cocoa:











And Tracker











And I can't resist sharing my goat, Raisin 






Jessi


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 15, 2008)

aw

those are all so cute.


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Feb 15, 2008)

lol what some of us put our animals through. lol This is as far as I've gone with dressing my horses up. I'm not creative enough to come up with and make costumes.

My reindeer


----------



## love_casper (Feb 15, 2008)

Here's Halloween '06. Charm was a postman and i was a disgruntled package.
















And this is Halloween '07. My friends and I were gangster/mobster chicks, and Charm was our graffiti victim.






I'm on the left, then Fancy Me here on the forum, and on the right is our other friend Steph.











good times!


----------



## macy--red carpet minis (Feb 15, 2008)

I LOVE the Costume class!

We almost always do it at every show and we always dress up for Libery.

This is my favorite costume I've ever done with my boy, Streak, and it took Top Ten at Nationals this year





"King and Queen of Hearts"


----------



## Basketmiss (Feb 16, 2008)

Here is my Giddy in costume. and our dog Bryson


----------



## Basketmiss (Feb 18, 2008)

Bump- anyone else??


----------

